# Picking Out a Puppy....Male vs Female



## jonsaramurray (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi!

We've decided to get a GS puppy and we're super excited! We found a good breeder who doesn't charge an arm and a leg and we're putting in our deposit today. 

Anyway, we're having trouble deciding between a male and female. I think I'd like a female because they tent to be not so huge, but my husband thinks the males are sweeter and friendlier in nature. When we visited the breeder yesterday, the males were indeed more outgoing and friendly while the females were more standoff-ish and aloof. Is that common? Can anyone tell me about the differences between males and females in terms of their temperament?

Thanks!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Everything depends on the individual dog. Regarding the 'reasonable' price. Do you know what you are getting for this deal? Health and temperament of the parent dogs, health guarantee if something is wrong with the pup? The reason for breeding these two particular dogs? Are they working with the dogs? Did you instantly like what you saw? There are many, many GSDs in shelters who were the result of poor breeding practices. I don't know how knowledgeable you are in choosing a dog/pup but it is important to leave your emotions out of this decision until the pup is home with you.
A good German Shepherd is a magical partner but a problematic one is a night mare.


----------



## jonsaramurray (Aug 3, 2017)

wolfy dog said:


> Everything depends on the individual dog. Regarding the 'reasonable' price. Do you know what you are getting for this deal? Health and temperament of the parent dogs, health guarantee if something is wrong with the pup? The reason for breeding these two particular dogs? Are they working with the dogs? Did you instantly like what you saw? There are many, many GSDs in shelters who were the result of poor breeding practices. I don't know how knowledgeable you are in choosing a dog/pup but it is important to leave your emotions out of this decision until the pup is home with you.
> A good German Shepherd is a magical partner but a problematic one is a night mare.


By not "costing an arm and a leg", I meant these puppies aren't $4000. We visited a breeder last week and that's how much the pups were. This breeder sells his pups for $1850, which is more doable for us. I can answer all of your questions positively, everything checks out.


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

jonsaramurray said:


> Hi!
> 
> We've decided to get a GS puppy and we're super excited! We found a good breeder who doesn't charge an arm and a leg and we're putting in our deposit today.
> 
> ...


If the parents are health checked and the breeder had specific reasons for breeding this pair and did it in a thoughtful manner, and you feel you can trust the breeder, then it really comes down to what you want out of a dog. Are you planning to work the dog, compete with it, do dog sports? Or are you looking for lesser drive dog that is more of a companion dog?

If you trust your breeder, I would talk to them about what you're looking for and ask them what they recommend based on the temperaments of pups that have bred in the past.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Talk to your breeder. If you are not set on a specific gender then tell them what you want in regards to personality, temperament, and what you plan to do with the pup. If they know their dogs, their lines, and are experienced breeders they should be able choose the right puppy for your specific needs and goals. A reputable breeder should have already asked you a slew of questions about you life style, experience with the breed, expectations for the pup, ect... before accepting your deposit. If they haven't then I'd be careful, they be more interested in selling pups vs. finding the best homes for each individual puppy. I know one breeder on here turned down like 20 potential buyers for a puppy.


----------

